# Scotscraig - what have you done????



## thecraw (Jul 8, 2012)

Yesterday I returned to Scotscraig to play in one of their Open competitions. Scotscraig is a fantastic golf course. Its a real test of golf and has a fantastic lay out and a great variety of holes. Its rated so highly that it is an Open Qualifying course for both St Andrews and Carnoustie. 

I really don't know what they have done to Scotscraig or why they have done it but I came off yesterday battered, bruised and bleeding. I'd have been better off standing in front of an express train as it would have done less damage to me than Scotscraig Golf Course did.

I was really surprised to read Stevek1969 post that Scotscraig was in a poor way and I put that down to him either being picky as I know from previous visits how good a golf course Scotscraig is or him playing badly. 

Let me tell you I think that Steve was being kind to Scotscraig. The course is set up to be a brute and cause as much carnage to your score card as it can. The rough is an absolute disgrace. Its like hay and its either a lost ball instantly or a hack out 20 yards maximum. There is no or very little semi rough them its wham bam into 3 foot high cabbage. If you miss a fairway by six inches its a lost ball the majority of the time. 

That may sound like sour grapes but the course is set up for scratch golfers or better, not handicap golfers. There is absolutely no need for the rough to be at that height or thickness, its never been like that in the past so why now? Its a tough track as it is but now its nearly impossible.

Even round the greens you can be left without a shot due to the rough and the fact that for whatever reason the greens committee or greenkeeper have decided to have rough hairy bankings sometimes leaving you with absolutely no shot. The 4th and 6th holes being prime example. On the 4th I was on the fairway 20 yards from the flag and had no hope whatsoever of getting the ball close. On the 6th I was 6 yards through the back and did well to keep the ball on the green from my lie.

The way that Scotscraig has been set up just spoils the course. It has taken any enjoyment from a fabulous course out of the course and leaves a rather bitter taste in your mouth. At present in my opinion its bordering on unplayable for the average club golfer. 

The other thing that I noticed yesterday was how slow the greens were compared to previous visits where they were lightning quick. I played with Steve and Algar a couple of years back and the greens were like glass, yesterday they were like treacle in comparison! Its almost wrong to be saying the greens at Old Ranfurly are quicker!

Scotscraig you really need to re-think your strategy as that course while still a fantastic golf course is bordering on unplayable. Its an unfair and bruising place to play golf in its current set up. 

That said I still think its a great track just set up wrongly for handicap golfers!


----------



## Deke (Jul 8, 2012)

Sad news indeed Craw,until I read Steve's post I had always fancied a round there as it's very nearby.Why oh why have they done this? It makes no sense at all,I wonder how the other members feel about the changes?


----------



## stevek1969 (Jul 8, 2012)

Always good to read a review of a visiting golfer rather than listen to a grumpy member being picky but Craw has hit the nail on the head, Craw is always spot on with his reviews so its worth taking heed of it.

There is a 5 year plan for the rough management ,yes 5 years, we dont think we can hack another 4 years of it,its that bad which is a shame as its a tough course without the rough.
The standard scratch in comps for the past couple of months has been 73-75 i think that tells a story its not enjoyable at all.


----------



## Deke (Jul 8, 2012)

Have you decided if you are leaving Steve? As I said before if you fancy a friendly knock about at Alyth,give me a shout! What are the other members saying about this mess?


----------



## stevek1969 (Jul 8, 2012)

Deke said:



			Have you decided if you are leaving Steve? As I said before if you fancy a friendly knock about at Alyth,give me a shout! What are the other members saying about this mess?
		
Click to expand...

I'm still waiting for a reply Deke if can give it up now or wait till the season ends, but as i said earlier my clubs are going away for a while as ive had enough of it.

Thanks for the offer anyway mate, i know a few guys who are members there, actually a couple of guys i play with are considering  Alyth next year as its a great course.


----------



## Deke (Jul 8, 2012)

No worries mate,I hope the time off does you good! Will you be going to the Dee matches more often? I need to get myself to one as I am a closet Dundee fan! I have really been enjoying Alyth,she is a fierce test with quality greens.


----------



## richart (Jul 8, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			I'm still waiting for a reply Deke if can give it up now or wait till the season ends, but as i said earlier my clubs are going away for a while as ive had enough of it.

Thanks for the offer anyway mate, i know a few guys who are members there, actually a couple of guys i play with are considering  Alyth next year as its a great course.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear about Scotscraig Steve, and that you are hanging up your bats for a while. I was looking forward to playing there next year, and getting a game with you when up for my St Andrews trip. Fortunately there are plenty of other options in the area ! Hopefully you will be back playing again,and fancy a game.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 9, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			Always good to read a review of a visiting golfer rather than listen to a grumpy member being picky but Craw has hit the nail on the head, Craw is always spot on with his reviews so its worth taking heed of it.

There is a 5 year plan for the rough management ,yes 5 years, we dont think we can hack another 4 years of it,its that bad which is a shame as its a tough course without the rough.
The standard scratch in comps for the past couple of months has been 73-75 i think that tells a story its not enjoyable at all.
		
Click to expand...

The rough at Nairn went crazey a couple of months ago. we had a month of sunshine then 2 months of rain. Perfect growing for grass and weeds. Usually its not that high or thick till the end of july but it was thicker and longer 2 months earlier this year.

For the two weeks after the curtis cup it was so bad if you hit it in there... gone not even worth looking.

I even reverted to my old 2 iron off the tee to keep the ball in play. Even the fairway bunkers on the edges of the fairway were in 2 foot high rough.

lucky they have now cutt at least 5 yards of it back so we now have a 1st cut again.

Could your course not be the same its just got bad due to the weather???


----------



## thecraw (Jul 9, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			The rough at Nairn went crazey a couple of months ago. we had a month of sunshine then 2 months of rain. Perfect growing for grass and weeds. Usually its not that high or thick till the end of july but it was thicker and longer 2 months earlier this year.

For the two weeks after the curtis cup it was so bad if you hit it in there... gone not even worth looking.

I even reverted to my old 2 iron off the tee to keep the ball in play. Even the fairway bunkers on the edges of the fairway were in 2 foot high rough.

lucky they have now cutt at least 5 yards of it back so we now have a 1st cut again.

Could your course not be the same its just got bad due to the weather???
		
Click to expand...


I think Scotscraig have deliberately set up the course like that Patrick. The lies your also getting just beside the greens coupled with no run up options etc the course in my opinion has been deliberately set up in this way. 

It may be my imagination and I meant to ask Steve but I also think the 1st and 2nd fairways have been narrowed since my last visit. It may just look that way because the rough is so high.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 9, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I think Scotscraig have deliberately set up the course like that Patrick. The lies your also getting just beside the greens coupled with no run up options etc the course in my opinion has been deliberately set up in this way. 

It may be my imagination and I meant to ask Steve but I also think the 1st and 2nd fairways have been narrowed since my last visit. It may just look that way because the rough is so high.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting.

are they due a high profile competition at all?


I think id still like to play it.

looks like ive missed my chance of Steve signing me on though


----------



## stevek1969 (Jul 9, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I think Scotscraig have deliberately set up the course like that Patrick. The lies your also getting just beside the greens coupled with no run up options etc the course in my opinion has been deliberately set up in this way. 

It may be my imagination and I meant to ask Steve but I also think the 1st and 2nd fairways have been narrowed since my last visit. It may just look that way because the rough is so high.
		
Click to expand...

No mate its just the height of the rough,theyve narrowed 11 and 16 to stupid levels and the rough up 16 is mental.

No big comps to my knowledge it wasn't even that bad when The Open Qualifying was on,the course is set brutaaly tough all you see is groups og guys terading about in knee high cludge looking for balls.


----------

